# Files missing after copying from folder.



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I went into an image folder, right clicked on a image, and selected copy. I then left the folder to paste the image in another spot. Well for some reason when I went back into the folder I copied the image from everything in it was gone. 
I first checked the recycle bin but there wasn't anything there. I'm assuming it is due to the file being large sized. It was full of photoshop images my husband had worked on. That is the main reason I'm worried they are gone. We did have some files I backed up but haven't done it in a while. 
I tried doing the Previous Versions tab but there wasn't nothing. I checked hidden files and nothing. I then tried a system restore and then undid it since it didn't help.
I'm out of ideas to try. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use this software here to find missing files:

Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I tried that program and it found other files but not any from that one folder.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Perhaps they were just moved. Go to the root of the C: drive and do a search for all .jpg files, or whatever extension yours were saved as.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't find them still. I did a search different times even making files unhidden just incase.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You probably hit Cut rather than Copy. If the file is already off the clipboard, then the previous suggestions involving recovery apply. The more that's been done since then, the less chance to recover.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

When I right clicked on the image none of the others were selected nor became selected after. I was able to paste to image I copied. Wouldn't the other images paste as well if they got selected?


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention I had went back into the folder before pasting the image in a different fold and nothing else was selected but that one image,


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a protected Recycle Bin, but if you emptied yours, that's when the recovery software mentioned works. If you never emptied it, then the files are still hidden somewhere on your computer. Whatever happens after this, I know you'll be backing up more often.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I may buy another external harddrive and keep it hooked in.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you restarted your PC yet?

Please try this as I have seen Windows 8 act strange like this before: 

1. Press *Windows Key + R* (opens run prompt)

2. Type *shutown /r /t 0* (restarts PC/ refreshes USN journal)


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

The computer has already been off and on a few times.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you use this command?


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet. Would it still work after all this time?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Worth a shot files don't just disappear... Unless possible bad hdd.


----------

